# Login



## Defakto (23. Sep 2014)

Hallo an alle... Ich habe volgendes Problem und zwar ich benutze Brackets zu schreiben und brauche ein java script der mir folgendes ermöglicht. Ein login system auf meine html seite die zunächst zu startseite führt und das ganze ohne daten bank. Bitte hilft mir dabei . Ich habe bis jetzt mit java kein Erfahrung.


----------



## Joose (23. Sep 2014)

Leider bist du hier im falschen Forum gelandet!
JavaScript ist nicht gleich Java 

Hier wirst wenn überhaupt nur bedingt Hilfe finden.


----------



## Defakto (23. Sep 2014)

Ok und wohin soll ich dann gehen


----------



## Joose (23. Sep 2014)

Das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten da ich kein Forum für JavaScript kenne.
Starte deinen Browser, öffne die Seite Google und suche nach einen JavaScript Forum.

Solltest du eine Frage haben, welche die Programmiersprache Java betrifft können wir dir hier sicher gerne weiterhelfen.
Wenn es sich um JavaScript handelt gibt es hier im Forum einen eigenen Bereich wo du dein Problem posten kannst. Möglicherweise gibt es hier einen User der dir dann vielleicht weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## TheDirtyPanda (23. Sep 2014)

Hier gibt es ein Unterforum für JavaScript oder nicht? "Für verirrte" heißt es glaube ich.


----------



## Defakto (23. Sep 2014)

Danke euch trotzdem bin erst seit heute hier ist aber unwichtig... Ich hoffe ich finde das wonach ich such schöne grüsse ihr lieben


----------



## JavaMeister (23. Sep 2014)

In und dem anderen Forum würde ich dir folgendes mitgeben:

Aussagekräftigen Titel.

Die genaue beschreibung deines Problems. Was hast Du?, Was soll erreicht werden? Welche Bedingungen gibt es?

In ordentlichen Sätzen und nicht so wie das da oben steht. Selbst für Java-Script Kiddis wird das wohl zu wenig sein.


----------



## Defakto (24. Sep 2014)

Hallo und danke für Anweissung. Für mich war wichtig ob es überhaupt möglich und ob sich jemand mit der Frage auskennt...  Natürlich ich bin hier neu und kenne mich nicht so gut aus. Ich brauche ein ordentliches login system mit einem festgelegten user und passwort das ganze soll mittig auf der seite erscheinen und nach korreckte Eingabe zu weitere Seite führen. Und soll ohne mysql bzw anderartige Datenbank geschehen. Fals unkorreckt dann fehlermeldung ausgeben so wie auch mit php möglich.


----------



## Joose (24. Sep 2014)

Bitte im Thread im richtigen Bereich weiterschreiben und nicht 2 Threads parallel mit immer den gleichen Infos versorgen


----------



## Joose (25. Sep 2014)

Zu diesem Thema wurde im richtigen Bereich ein weiterer Thread aufgemacht (da es ja keinen Moderator gibt der diesen verschieben/schließen könnte)

http://www.java-forum.org/html-css-jscript-ajax/162791-login.html


----------



## Sogomn (28. Sep 2014)

Aua. Ganz böse.


----------

